# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Interchangable forms of PVAs?

## Mr Smith

Hi everyone! 
Are the following pairs of Perfective Verbal Adverbs interchangeable? 
Принеся + Принёсши = "Having brought" 
Унеся + Унёсши = "Having taken away" 
Уйдя + Ушедши = Having gone away" 
Выйдя + Вышедши = "Having gone out" 
Many thanks

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Hi everyone! 
> Are the following pairs of Perfective Verbal Adverbs interchangeable? 
> Принеся + Принёсши = "Having brought" 
> Унеся + Унёсши = "Having taken away" 
> Уйдя + Ушедши = Having gone away" 
> Выйдя + Вышедши = "Having gone out" 
> Many thanks

 Yes, grammatically it is the same form.
I have never heard "принёсши" and "унёсши", although I do understand them.
The second version in each of your pairs is colloquial, outdated and somewhat "rural".

----------

